# Do you take your Chi everywhere? Places to avoid?



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi there, if this discussion is already elsewhere just let me know, I'm on the app and didn't see it.

Do you take your Chi everywhere like stores, offices, running errands, etc? Are there any places other than food establishments that I should avoid when I have my new Chi? 
I envisioned it being with me A LOT but I was wondering if that's a reasonable expectation. Are there places that it should be in a carrier not in my arms? I was thinking in my arms would socialize it better so people could pet it.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

It depends on where it is. I make a point to take Chloe to at least one pet store if not more at least once a week for socialization. I also live in apartments that are attached to a huge area of upscale shops, stores, and restaurants. So, sometimes when we go on walks we walk in the shopping area. Many people stop and want to see her, so it's also a great socialization opportunity. There aren't many places that allow pets. My dry cleaners is about the only place that isn't a pet store. It's a little home owned place and they have a chi that comes to work with them. They love when I bring Chloe. Sometimes I take Chloe into stores in her carrier that is disguised as a purse. But I only do it if I have her with me and I need to run in somewhere really quickly. I don't like leaving her in the carrier for a long time. No one has ever noticed she's in there.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have had mine in most places that do not serve or sale food. I do not take them anywhere that says no dogs allowed and I always have them in a bag or stroller when I take them in these places. If he/she has not had full series of vaccines I would be very careful not to take him/her around places that are heavily populated by other dogs as such as dog parks, pet stores, ball fields, etc... To many contagious diseases out there like Parvo.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

There was one time after shopping at a Petsmart that I realized that I desperately needed to buy something for my computer, which was sold a few stores down. I didn't want to drive all the way home to drop Stella off, then come back, so I just brought her with me. The people working honestly didn't care- they actually thought she was adorable and told me all about the Chis they've had or known. 

I wouldn't bring in a pet in a place selling food, clothes, or any of the more upscale areas. Wouldn't let them walk either. When I had Stella in the computer store, I just carried her. 
Also, be prepared for employees to ask you to leave. I'm sure plenty of places are lenient with a small dog that someone's carrying, but there will also be some that are not.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Places to avoid: Food places like grocery stores, anywhere that sells food, restaurants, Expect for restaurant that has a patio/outdoor tables to eat and if they do have outdoor place to eat, always ask them first. I would avoid offices.

I take Star as much as I can to work on her car sickness, getting used to rides and people. When I take mine, I put her in the soft carrier, but she's not in there all the time. I do take her out when I'm allowed to or ok with the place or person. When she's in the carrier, she usually really calm in there until I talk to someone, then she scratches to go out to meet them (and ask for a belly rub.) I been house hunting and she been going with us but she's always inside the carrier and and the realtors are okay with that. I think outlet malls are ok with dogs also. I took my pug to Broadway at the Beach in Myrtle Beach, and all she did was sit/sleep in the basket under my daughter's stroller. I seen a few dogs there on a leash and no one ever had a problem with it because it's an outdoor shopping center. I read from other people (not on here tho) took their dog to: lowe's, home depot, and even to best buy.

If you are not sure, call and ask beforehand to see.

Star loves to go out, she even waits on the stairs patiently with the kids while they putting on their shoes. Then I put the carrier on the floor, she just walks right in and wait to go out! I'm also lucky that Star is very sociable to begin with.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I try to take Ote out to as many places as possible. She's gone to all the fish stores, pet stores, and pet bakeries in the tri-state area. I take her to 5K's and events that my salon goes to, as well as to work with me on "special" days...the kids love her and she loves them! I take her to pick up my brother from school as often as possible to socialize her. Some "big chain" stores I've taken her in include Joann Fabrics, Dollar Tree, Deals, Michael's and DSW. All these times she was in a carrier - purse or sling style. I don't let her walk freely when we're in stores like that. I've seen people with their dogs in Walmart, but I'm too nervous to take her in there since they carry food and clothes. I feel that it may be rude to other shoppers who may not love dogs like I do! LOL


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Biscuit goes EVERYWHERE with me. We start our day with a trip to my daughter's school to drop her off, then we might go for coffee and sit on the patio to watch the world go by while it is still nice out, then we will go to the library or to run what ever morning errands I have to do. We go home have lunch and head back out for the afternoon when we go pick up my daughter from school. He prefers my BIG tote bag type purse with a snuggle sack in it to a soft carrier so he usually sleeps in there or just watches what's going on. No one ever really even knows he is in there to be honest. But I have taken him to multiple eateries, just about every store I frequent, to the doctors last week for my gyn apt (she thought it was great I brought my therapy dog lol), parks, street festivals, the movie theater, my husband's work, multiple states, and to any family's house we have been to. The only time I haven't really taken him with us is if we are going to a museum or church. But I find that Chicago in general is a very dog friendly city IF you have a good doggy citizen.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I only take Percy to pet stores or outdoor outings. He's 10lbs now, so he's a bit big for a bag. Most places that sell or serve food will not allow dogs (expect service dogs) as it risks them getting in trouble with health inspectors so I honestly wouldn't even try to bring an animal into a restaurant.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby comes with me to run errands (drive thru bank, picking up meds, etc). He goes to any pet friendly store- all the local pet stores and boutiques, Home Depot, and a couple others. I've taken him to restaurants with outdoor seating and the local Starbucks seems okay with him coming in to order as long as he is in his carrier and then we sit on the patio. 

He's also been to two school events where he was fawned over (duh!). He loves the attention he gets and I love that he is so well socialized (and I must admit I love showing him off). If I was allowed, I'd take him almost everywhere.

The one thing I have a problem with is when people have non- service dogs inside at an eat in restaurant or grocery store. Once I was in line at the grocery store and there was a lady in the produce department with her Pomeranian in the front part of the cart! I find that so gross! Other than when that, I love having dogs around. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

my area is infamous of "NO DOGS ALLOWED" signs everywhere...recently today i went to see the bf in his city area and the owner said i was allowed to bring KC in next time  it was a mini mart so no prepared foods whatsoever


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I take mines with me in my purse, (there's nothing in it except my wallet) we've gone to the mall, target, walmart, drive thru's, the bank, big lots, mainly stores no resturaunts or grocery stores. No one knos that i have a little chi in my purse, penny and or tiny which ever one we take are usually quiet and only stick thier little faces out sometimes but other than that they're fully inside my purse and taking a nap.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Charlie only goes when there will be a suitable place to walk outdoors or maybe to Petsmart or Petco as he is rather shy and does not enjoy people the way that Taz does but I take her out often. I only go in places I am reasonably sure are dog friendly and when I take her out, the outing is designed with her in mind for the most part. Tractor Supply, a local shop called Pet Sense, those sorts of places of course allow dogs and she loves to walk around those places, sniffing around the floor and meeting new people. The local Michael's Village Crafts allows dogs. The manager has even stopped to pet Taz and told me for us both to please come back often. I carry her in my arms in there. I have a doggie purse but she doen't really care much for it. Joanne's fabric also welcomes small dogs and I also carry her in my arms there, or she rides in the shopping cart on a thick, clean baby blanket I carry for that purpose. We go through the drive through and sit outside at Starbucks. The people working there like for me to hold her up so they can see her and her outfit, and she has plenty of outfits thanks to Aunt Elaine! They give her a squirt of whipped cream in a cup so she loves Starbucks. 

I never leave her in the car, no matter what the temperature is because I am afraid someone will steal her. Since it all centers round her mostly, she thinks it is great fun to go with me and gets very excited.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I dont take her simply because she is very scared. I have taken her to any environment possible every since we got her, for this very reason..so she wouldn't be nervous down the road. It has not worked as of yet, but we persist. 

She goes out every day and such and is in many different environments, still she changes completly and goes into freak out mode. So, even though I would like to, I dont take her to stores. Sometimes when I need to go out to shop, I am with my daugher and she will wait outside with the doggy...but even that makes her very nervous and she gets very frustrated and tries to get away.

She is slightly larger and its not easy to carry her around in a carrier bag.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Kalisee said:


> I dont take her simply because she is very scared. I have taken her to any environment possible every since we got her, for this very reason..so she wouldn't be nervous down the road. It has not worked as of yet, but we persist.
> 
> She goes out every day and such and is in many different environments, still she changes completly and goes into freak out mode. So, even though I would like to, I dont take her to stores. Sometimes when I need to go out to shop, I am with my daugher and she will wait outside with the doggy...but even that makes her very nervous and she gets very frustrated and tries to get away.
> 
> She is slightly larger and its not easy to carry her around in a carrier bag.



Ditto to all of that for Charlie. I still try to take him out regularly too.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions and cautions, I wasn't thinking about clothes. Whoops! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah iv brought clio to most places that doesnt sell food 
she is usually in her carrier tho so its not to obvious but im still searching for a carrier that just looks like a normal handbag because i just think they are less obvious


----------



## ladycakes (Sep 13, 2012)

I bring Frida into stores with me if I'm running errands and need to pop in, or if it's specifically a pet store. I've brought her into our local food co-op, drug stores, and fabric/craft stores in my arms without any trouble. She's only on the ground in pet stores, though!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

We usually only take Jaxx with us when it is something planned for him. Usually pet stores. We take him other places but that is outside places. I don't want to risk taking him and then needing to go somewhere that I can't take him. I never know where my errands are going to end up before I leave so I usually leave him at home.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

my chis haven't learn to be alone yet, so we take them everywhere, they are very good! most of the time stay in the bag because they are so young they don't walk much.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Raina (Oct 2, 2012)

The only place I take Toffee with me is to the pet store. Any other place, and I just wouldn't feel comfortable. I wouldn't want to be seen as a special case, getting to take my dog into unconventional places just because she's small, whereas owners of larger dogs couldn't/wouldn't do the same. Anyway, that's just how I feel about it. There was ONE time I was on a long drive with her and needed to stop to use the restroom. I knew I couldn't leave her in the car to do it, so I grabbed her and walked to the door of the gas station, poked my head in, and obtained permission first.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

So this is probably a dumb question but how do I super socialize her (my future dream Chi) if I hide her in a purse? I know I'm supposed to avoid dog parks when they are still young and not fully vaccinated so how do I get out and about to learn to be nice to people and dogs?

(I currently have two unsocialized large dogs, one is great with people she's a rescue so I can't take credit, one I raised and is terribly shy so I feel like I did something wrong)


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Raina (Oct 2, 2012)

krbshappy71 said:


> So this is probably a dumb question but how do I super socialize her (my future dream Chi) if I hide her in a purse? I know I'm supposed to avoid dog parks when they are still young and not fully vaccinated so how do I get out and about to learn to be nice to people and dogs?


I took her to my parents' house a lot when she was young. She learned to love, love, love people instead of just bonding to me and being shy. Then after she's gotten all of her puppy shots, she'll still be young enough to become acquainted with other dogs.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok thank you, I think I was too much of a hermit with my Golden.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

To socialize Toby before he was vaccinated, I carried him in my arms places to expose him to sights, sounds, and scents. I carried hand sanitizer and if people asked to pet him, I gave then hand sanitizer and let them. This exposed him to different experiences and strangers. 

Several friends and neighbors brought their dogs to my home- I knew these dogs were vaccinated and therefore safe. 

I also did the rules of 7- they are posted on this forum somewhere. They helped immensely. 

He was older when I got him (4.5 months) and the breeder gave me an excellent head start. Plus, he is just a fun, social, happy go lucky dog that doesn't have many fears. Some dogs, like my moms chi Rocky require more exposure due to their shy/nervous nature. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ah ha I finally found the Rules of 7 thanks!
http://www.echowyn.com/Ruleof7.html


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I smuggle Lyra a lot of places by putting her in a messenger bag with blankets on the bottom. She curls up and naps, so her head doesn't even poke out. I've brought her to various stores that way. The olny time I brought her into a restaurant was the day after her spay. We had no food at home, and I didn't want to leave her alone, so we snuck her in, in the messenger bag. She slept through the meal.

When I want to bring her places openly, we go to pet stores or outdoor coffee shops when the weather is nice. We also have a local coffee shop that lets you bring your dog in on Sundays, so we do that, sometimes.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Smith said:


> I smuggle Lyra a lot of places by putting her in a messenger bag with blankets on the bottom. She curls up and naps, so her head doesn't even poke out. I've brought her to various stores that way. The olny time I brought her into a restaurant was the day after her spay. We had no food at home, and I didn't want to leave her alone, so we snuck her in, in the messenger bag. She slept through the meal.
> 
> When I want to bring her places openly, we go to pet stores or outdoor coffee shops when the weather is nice. We also have a local coffee shop that lets you bring your dog in on Sundays, so we do that, sometimes.



I do this too some of the time especially when we are not in Chicago! We have to travel a lot right now between here and Kentucky to help my mom, so on the 8 hour drive to and from and while we are there, I do a lot more smuggling in my bag. He sleeps I get a break from the car and all is well.

We also Love our local coffee shops that have the patio or are pet friendly. We also have several bars that allow you to bring your dogs with you for your dinner and drinks (inside and on the patio) my hubby's work happens to be one of those places so we use it as an chance for some socialization when ever it is possible for us to be there. Tomorrow we will be going to a different bar to watch the Bears game with Biscuit and other doggy families and I cannot wait!


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

omg id absolutly love that but im terrified that someone would make a big scene and tell me to leave 
I know it sounds stupid but im a very shy kinda person and id be constanly thinking everyone is looking and talking about me...

iv gotten a few people come up to me and go aww your like the real paris hilton now
and I hate it lol i look nothing like her (unfortunately) lol and im not trying to be like anyone my clio loves coming places with me but people here dont get that
Everyone thinks shes a fashion accessory and shes not she is like my baby shes so full of love...
wish I could bring her places without being judged wanna live where u guys live


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Chelsea, I find people are always just fascinated with their size and love them - but I'd never dress them or put them in carriers here - we'd be laughed out of it


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥;983160 said:


> omg id absolutly love that but im terrified that someone would make a big scene and tell me to leave
> I know it sounds stupid but im a very shy kinda person and id be constanly thinking everyone is looking and talking about me...
> 
> iv gotten a few people come up to me and go aww your like the real paris hilton now
> ...


Weeeelll... they can't judge you if they don't know she's there. >.>


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

Aquarius said:


> Chelsea, I find people are always just fascinated with their size and love them - but I'd never dress them or put them in carriers here - we'd be laughed out of it



exactly...I do have hoddies for her but thats all 
my other lil dog mia has some hoddies too 
just because they get so cold 

hahaha yeah I know ..I mean some are brave enough 
a girl on my boyfriends street has a jack russle and she puts dresses and everything on her lmao I guess she just dont care lol fair play I guess haha

But clio and mia come for spins in the car and love coming 
Its mad they get so excited when they see me getting dresses and almost ready to leave lol so i always feel so bad if they cant come because i gotta close the door and they give me this look 
Not only that then I get in the car and here they are on the back off the couch watching me leave always feel so guilty ....lol


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

I take my chi absolutely every where!! Including tesco, pubs, trains, tourist attractions, ferries, clothes shopping (she sits nicely in the changing room while I try things on) I have plenty of different bags to hide and disguise her, she just takes everything I throw at her, and if I havnt got her bag, I just pop her into my own bag and she just settles amongst my purse keys and phone. She is an absolute star!! I love her to bits. Xxx


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

bubbles61 said:


> I take my chi absolutely every where!! Including tesco, pubs, trains, tourist attractions, ferries, clothes shopping (she sits nicely in the changing room while I try things on) I have plenty of different bags to hide and disguise her, she just takes everything I throw at her, and if I havnt got her bag, I just pop her into my own bag and she just settles amongst my purse keys and phone. She is an absolute star!! I love her to bits. Xxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free



Ahhhh! Lucky chi owner Bubbles! That was what I THOUGHT was going to be my girl..HA! 
I already posted about how our outings go, I just wanted to comment on your perfect little one. I can picture her in the dressing room with you, how cute!


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes I am a vary lucky chi mum, she is a very special girl, r next adventure will be the Eurostar!! She is such a good girl and I'm am very proud! X


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom (Sep 5, 2012)

I try to take Elvis as many places as possible with me, there are some places he just can't go though. I just got back from Mexico, and obviously couldn't take him there. There are a lot of places I travel where he would have to be put in quarantine. And like when I get massages, I don't take him then. But to the store, errands around town, etc. you betcha!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

My Kahlua goes pretty much anywhere I do. That said I don't go many places, LOL. She has a purse that she will lay down and nap in. She even naps in the car on the way to places. She gets very excited for car rides; which kind of cracks me up as she spends most of them asleep. 

Places I don't take her are restaurants or department stores. Most stores here have a clearly posted "No Pets" policy on the door so they make it easy to see which places are more lenient But we go to fairs (she even rode the Ferris wheel with me once!), sports events, etc. she is right beside me. =)


----------



## iluvbirds25 (Oct 7, 2012)

Although the FDA prohibits dogs, other than service animals, from going into food establishments, most businesses do not allow dogs. The big reason is liability. If they allow people to bring dogs into their place of business, they open themselves up to lawsuits for the smallest things. Many people are just looking for a reason to sue. 

Most places will not say anything if you sneak your pooch in very discreetly and don't let on like you have a pet with you. In that type of case, if there were a problem they could claim they had no knowledge that the dog was in their place of business and possibly avoid a lawsuit.

Another main problem is that if people see you bringing your tiny pooch into their store; others will follow suit and they will end up with dogs that come in and pee on the merchandise and scare the customers. The people with the problem dogs will state that they saw someone with their small dog; and, if others can bring their dogs in, they will also. They play the discrimination card and it usually works.

Suggestions: Before entering a building, look on the door to see what they do not allow. You can call stores before visiting them and ask if you can bring your little dog. I have often done that. In addition to being kept healthy and up on vaccines; teach your dog good manners. People love a well mannered dog.


----------

